# Megaloblatta longipennis



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anybody raised or know of someone who has raised M.longipennis?


----------



## Scythemantis (Dec 20, 2005)

The Roachman himself says he's been trying to get ahold of them for decades. As far as anyone knows, a hobbyist has never gotten anywhere near them. I've seen them in the smithsonian insect zoo, though.


----------



## jezzy607 (Dec 21, 2005)

Scythemantis said:
			
		

> I've seen them in the smithsonian insect zoo, though.


You have seen live ones?  That must have been neat.


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 21, 2005)

Scolopendra55

it might be worth a try to contact Atrax robustus by email via this board i know he has about 20 different species of roaches and i know he was after some of this specie a while ago but not sure if he has them now

john


----------



## ilovebugs (Dec 21, 2005)

that has to be the funniest name of them all.


----------



## Scythemantis (Dec 21, 2005)

They're definately the largest cockroach (as far as I know) if you're counting wings and going by length/width instead of mass, which I always do. The largest "looking" is the largest as far as I'm concerned  

Yes, the Smithsonian had a small tank of them on some driftwood, actually tucked away in a very easy-to-miss place. They didn't really seem to consider them very special.


----------



## james (Dec 27, 2005)

*they have been sold before*

They have been sold before but the price is very high. We will see them again soon I'm sure.
James


----------



## Gsc (Dec 27, 2005)

Ahh James, please tell me you're getting some!  I'd love to add those to my collection!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well if anybody gets some be sure to post some pics.


----------



## jojobear (Dec 27, 2005)

Scythemantis said:
			
		

> I've seen them in the smithsonian insect zoo, though.


I was just there in October and didn't see them  :8o ; but I was being rushed through by the rest of the people I was with. I look for them when I go back in April.


----------



## Martin H. (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=21192&highlight=megaloblatta


----------



## roach dude (Dec 28, 2005)

what a name


----------

